# Sd 14 Plans



## Rowen Baker (Jan 13, 2013)

I am a new member and am looking for a set of plans for a SD 14 Cargo ship. Seemed to have searched everywhere, but without success. 
Can anybody suggest a source? Would particularly like ones for one of the later Series 4 versions


----------



## lgrania02 (Nov 22, 2008)

I am not sure where you can get plans but I believe that Markel Models do a cardboard version of an SD14.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

The Marcle paper model: http://www.marcle.clara.net/sd14.htm
http://www.ukpapermodels.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=4&p=4194

Plans. Tyne & Wear Museum, The Bartram & Sons collection includes over twenty plans of the ‘Mimis N. Papalios’, including a profile and decks plan, an accommodation plan and an unusual survival – a grain loading plan : http://www.twmuseums.org.uk/engage/...the-sunderland-shipbuilding-archives-project/

Ships Nostalgia SD14 thread: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=12019 Filipvs in #77 links to a profile and the Argentine website he got it from – maybe there’s more there?


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day stein.sm.today.00:47.#3.re:sd 14 plans,thank you for posting the great link showing the ship construction,its almost like being in the shipyard,have a good day regards ben27


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Would certainly love to have the space and time to build this paper model.


----------

